# Beeswax Candle Supplies



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

Can someone recommend a good supplier of candle wick and molds for beeswax candles?

Thanks!!!


----------



## PrairieClover (Jun 19, 2015)

There was a place in NC that sold honey, beeswax and everything you'd ever need for playing with it, making stuff, and I can't find it on the internet. 

If I find it, I will post back.


----------



## PrairieClover (Jun 19, 2015)

that was easy. try this link:

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/


----------

